# Converting legacy txz pkg to a pkgng package?



## ecd (Dec 30, 2014)

I've found that the current versions of a port/package no longer work, while the old ones do. I don't think there's a way to get old packages set up in pkgng, so I'd like to convert a legacy pkg_info package to a pkgng package to install on 10.1-RELEASE. Is this possible? I know there is pkg2ng, but it seems to only work on an entire repository. I'd rather convert one specific package.

I realize I can extract the txz manually to /, but that seems very dirty. Alternatively, I could extract it and hand-write a +MANIFEST file for pkgng but that seems very tedious.

Background info: This is for the emulators/wine package, which has difficulties with building it on a amd64 host. I've had luck with using the old packages that ivoras set up (and thankfully are still available on mediafire), so I'm trying to use the versions that work. I expect that the current versions of emulators/wine work fine, but this particular app does not work with it.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 30, 2014)

I did not work with it, but it seems `pkg create` will be your friend. Look at `pkg help create`.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

What's wrong with emulators/i386-wine? That does work on AMD64. I've successfully used it to run Arma 2 and Arma 3 dedicated servers with it.


----------

